# Free Skiing at Crested Butte?



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Free Skiing goes from Nov. 26, opening until Dec. 17. Crested Butte Mountain Resort | Calendar of Events
Hopefully it will be as sweet as last year. Seeya on the slopes!


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

I was looking at the free skiing more and it is *not* really *free* any more. You have to book a lodging package and at that point they give you free lift tickets. So no crashing on your friends couch and a free ride on the chair.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

NO FREE SKI AT CB

the deal of staying there and getting free lift tickets isnt anything new, every ski resort with lodging at the base does that. CB is just scamming people by telling them "its free! coughifyoustayinacondocough"

Ken Stone sucks ass, he's the worst thing ever for crested butte


----------



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

last year I was there and it was free with no strings attached. WTF!!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

they used to do it every year up until maybe 2001 ish? it was a tradition, and it was the first month of the season.....

ken stone is our new mountain manager this year, he is from telluride.....by eliminating free skiing, cutting the ski season by 3 weeks, and implementing a few other penny pinching but equally shitty policies, he has saved crested butte thousands of dollars. nevermind its totally dicking over everybody except the upper management at Triple Peaks LLC but thats for another time........................................

bottom line, no free ski


----------

